# whopper-



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Just a pic of me and son-inlaw doin some Bass fishing

Thats a padron 64 anniv diplomatico--

The cigar was irresistable to the fish:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

The pic is not loading for me, but that might be my pc :lol:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

oops-technical difficulties-will try again


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> oops-technical difficulties-will try again


I hate technical difficulties :lol: They always seem to crop up!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

*previous pic*

try this


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats a big fish!! Looks like your both having a great time!! Do you do alot of fishing?


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Absolutely--

Fish 3x week 10 mo/year


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

This pix thing is giving me the fits--will try again later


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

thats one of those percs about living out on the Island


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like fun, Ill be honest ive never been fishing. altho it is something ive always wanted to try. But there arent really any places close to where I live


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

wow nice catches ...what are they?


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

wifey is screaming -got to go --Superbowl --Giants


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

cigar nine-

Those are striped bass from Montauk Point NY


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Sweet fish!! We used those as bait in Alaska :biggrin: Just kidding  I hate fishing and anything that lives in the water, but I was a commercial and charter fisherman for 6 years. Ironic, huh :brick:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Joey-

How can you hate fishing-you might as well throw out all your smokes and become a monk-lol

Where did you charter?

I'm taking my capts. and 50 ton tests this year


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Now that looks like a great afternoon..nice catch and cigar!!


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

nice catch! looks like a fun trip!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Yhose are HUGE! Great Catch!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

TWINS---Nice catch of the day--very nice smoke also!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like a good time


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

That's what I'm talkin about. Maybe we can do a trade a trip sometime.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice catch.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Great catch...the fish that didn't get away.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Mna...that must have been a blast to land...nice work.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great catch!!! I cant wait till april


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Gotta love those stripers! Great catch Harvey!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice catch. I used to fish for Stripper long ago when I lived in CT. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

"Thats a padron 64 anniv diplomatico--

The cigar was irresistable to the fish"

Awesome fish! nice catch.
I'm just wondering how that Padron smoked with all that fish slime on your hands?


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

beautiful catch, both fish and cigar! congrats! i wish i could fish that often!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

*Taste Synergy*



MrTapes said:


> "Thats a padron 64 anniv diplomatico--
> 
> The cigar was irresistable to the fish"
> 
> ...


Ever hear of "smoked " fish:redface:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*looks like you guys had a great time. thanks for posting the pics. you should send that picture to a.c. for their photos section. i'm sure they would post it.*


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

just awesome!!! Great pic!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Now THAT'S fishing!!:whoohoo:
Great pic......and a great smoke!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Joey-
> 
> How can you hate fishing-you might as well throw out all your smokes and become a monk-lol
> 
> ...


You fish, I'll smoke your cigars and drink your beer :biggrin:

I chartered out of Seward, Alaska for four years. I miss it, but I don't miss owning the boat.  Good luck on the test.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Awesome Harvey. Makes me wish warm weather was here for camping, fishing, some good sticks and rum. Thanks for sharing. Flint


----------



## Prostartjr1738-cl (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice strippers. What did they weigh in at? I have a hard time smoking and fishing, once the fish start biting I usually forget the cigar for a bit. I fish of Sandy Hook get some decent strippers about 30 or so pounds, have a new spot this year should produce some 40+ pounders. WEre more into shark fishing though. Pulled in a 150 pound thresher and a few smaller makos. Sorry to thread jack, nice to see fellow fishermen.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Stripers in the 35-40 lb. class
We caught them chunking with wire -used Bunker chunks (Menhaden)

Quite a day-the 5 guys on the boat limited with 10 beauties to 45 lbs. on a charter(only 1 /man allowed on private boats in NY)


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I've never caught a striper but one day I'm all over that shit.


----------

